# UAD Apollo Twin USB or RME Babyface Pro?



## pfmusic (Sep 30, 2019)

Hello

I'm looking at upgrading my audio interface and swithering between these two...
*
UAD Apollo Twin USB or RME Babyface Pro?*

I'm leaning more to the UAD camp but RME looks good too.

Could you give me your thoughts? and...

Would I be better waiting for Black Friday to purchase?

Thanks in advance,
Patrick


----------



## wst3 (Sep 30, 2019)

Easy one first - if you need it now buy it now, if you can wait then you might get a really good deal, but these are two items that do not go on sale very often, not even Black Friday.

Both of these are really good audio interfaces. It has been a while since I've used an RME interface, but I always found their interface to be easy to manage, and their drivers to be rock solid.

For quite a while now the UA drivers are every bit as solid. The console software is not as easy to get around, but I think it is as flexible, or nearly so.

The big differentiator is the plugins. There are UAD plugins that no one else can match. Things like the Ocean Way Studio, and the Capital Studio Chambers are unique to UA. I find most of their emulations to be about as close as possible. Which is not to say that you always want an accurate emulation of an 1176, but if you do...

And the plugins that can take advantage of their Unison preamplifiers are in a class by themselves. I really can't believe how accurate the guitar amplifier models are - they react to your playing in ways that nothing else I've used can match. And the microphone preamplifiers sound great, and behave well, or as I'd expect.

It is not a cheap proposition, although they have become much more generous with their sales, so you can build a collection without selling vital organs.

I really like my UA plugins, and my Twin USB. I dearly wish they'd either find a way to get past the ASIO limit of a single driver, or port the new X series interfaces over to USB, but they didn't ask me.

Good luck, and know that you can't make a bad choice here.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 30, 2019)

? @Bill
I can't resist asking,I use a RME UCX which is great and have additionally a Quad and Octo card and still have to be careful with UAD resources.
How much UA goodness can you actually utilize w/ a Twin USB? 
I ask because using the RME,Quad,Octo along w/ the Twin USB(for Unison technology) might be really cool.
Thanks


----------



## wst3 (Sep 30, 2019)

The Twin USB is available with 2 or 4 chips, so it would be equivalent to half a quad, or a quad.

Here's the bad news, you can't use the Twin USB and the UCX at the same time if you are using ASIO drivers. Windows WASAPI does support multiple interfaces, but not all WASAPI drivers are written well, and I do not think UA supports WASAPI, they do support WDM, but that is not up to the task of music production.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 30, 2019)

Mac user here so I think it would be OK.
The Quad option would be sweet,I'd really like to eventually take advantage of the Unison Technology.
Thanks


----------



## pfmusic (Sep 30, 2019)

wst3 said:


> Easy one first - if you need it now buy it now, if you can wait then you might get a really good deal, but these are two items that do not go on sale very often, not even Black Friday.
> 
> Both of these are really good audio interfaces. It has been a while since I've used an RME interface, but I always found their interface to be easy to manage, and their drivers to be rock solid.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed response, much appreciated and food for thought
Cheers


----------



## mat1 (Oct 1, 2019)

I moved from RME 802 to a Quad Apollo Twin. 

In my experience the drivers are not as stable as RMEs at lower buffer sizes. I also found I needed to power cycle my unit if my iMac goes to sleep otherwise it falls to pieces. The console is not as nice to use as RMEs totalmix and no midi control at all even after years (10+) of people requesting it.


The good bit is printing FX on the way in. I have a full vocal chain, guitar chain, synth chain etc all setup ready to go at all times. I don't rate the guitar plugs at all but they do the job.

I pretty much never use UAD plugs in my DAW as I don't like all my work being tied to my interface but as someone else said there are a few exclusive plugs you can't get native. 


If I was you I'd wait for Black Friday and give an Apollo a go. A lot of people really love them. I just think they are OK.


----------



## pfmusic (Oct 1, 2019)

mat1 said:


> I moved from RME 802 to a Quad Apollo Twin.
> 
> In my experience the drivers are not as stable as RMEs at lower buffer sizes. I also found I needed to power cycle my unit if my iMac goes to sleep otherwise it falls to pieces. The console is not as nice to use as RMEs totalmix and no midi control at all even after years (10+) of people requesting it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info - think my heart is going for UAD Apollo
cheers


----------



## wst3 (Oct 1, 2019)

Like anything else there are trade-offs.

Presently my UA drivers (Apollo Twin USB Duo) are rock solid. They have not always been, and they might get ugly again. My experience with RME is that their drivers are always solid. Point RME.

The consoles are a match - they differ, but I can't say I prefer one over the other. Advantage none.

The sound - I think most would be hard pressed to identify one as better, they are different, but they are both really good, and you will spend a TON more to do better. Another tie.

And then there are the plugins, and especially the Unison plugins. Advantage UA, and that was my decision point. I really like my UA plugins. Some are beyond outstanding, some are exclusively theirs, and the rest are as good as any alternative. For me that was enough.

I wish I had a better answer!


----------



## pfmusic (Oct 5, 2019)

wst3 said:


> Like anything else there are trade-offs.
> 
> Presently my UA drivers (Apollo Twin USB Duo) are rock solid. They have not always been, and they might get ugly again. My experience with RME is that their drivers are always solid. Point RME.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your thoughts, the UAD plugins alone are a major selling point for me.

Will wait until next month to see if there's any sale. I have a ton of new toys and upgrades to buy before December.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 5, 2019)

pfmusic said:


> Thanks for your thoughts, the UAD plugins alone are a major selling point for me.
> 
> Will wait until next month to see if there's any sale. I have a ton of new toys and upgrades to buy before December.



At some point possibly the holidays or another time period UA will usually have a promotion on i/o's or cards and give the buyer a credit for plugins.
When I got my Octo Card it came bundled with a $1000 plugin credit(I already had a card & the plugs they were bundling w/ the card).So I got an Octo card for $900 (with a $1000 plug credit)a real nice deal imo.
So if you can wait out until a sale it's usually worth waiting for.
Around the holidays UA usually offers discounted plugin bundles and throw in 1 or 2 extra plugs so you can also get any plug they offer for about $100 each. 
UA have these very aggressive sales about 3 times a year iirc.
If you are disciplined and wait for promotions,coupons etc.... UA is not nearly as expensive as people generally think.
I have not paid list for anything from UA ever......They are a great company,offer stellar support,wonderful products and yes I'm also a longtime RME customer(about 14 years)


----------

